# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم من جامع زوجته برمضان مع أذان الفجر

## عهد السلام

السؤال:
سائلٌ يقول بأن سؤاله مهمٌّ: سماحة الشيخ، جامعتُ امرأتي في ليل رمضان، ولكن سمعتُ صوت النِّداء للصلاة -صلاة الفجر- وأنا على تلك الحالة، واستمررتُ خلال سماعي للنِّداء.
سؤالي: ما الحكم في هذه الحالة؟ وهل تكون الكفَّارة عليَّ وعلى زوجتي أيضًا؟ وهل عليَّ إطعام مساكين؟ يكفي فيه إطعام المال أم يجب دفع طعامٍ بعينه؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا
الجواب:
إذا جامع الإنسانُ في آخر الليل ثم طلع الفجرُ؛ ينزع فرجه، أو سمع الأذان الذي يعرف أنه يُؤذن على الوقت ينزع، ولا عليه شيءٌ، إذا نزع ليس عليه شيء، هذا هو الصواب، مثلما أنه يأكل حتى يرى الفجر ثم يُمْسِك، فإذا استمرَّ في الجماع بعد الوقت حتى طلع الفجرُ فإنَّ عليه الكفَّارة حينئذٍ؛ لأن استمراره جماعٌ؛ فعليه الكفَّارة المعلومة، وعليه قضاء اليوم، وعلى الزوجة مثله قضاء اليوم مع الكفَّارة إذا كانت مطاوعةً غير مقهورةٍ.
والكفَّارة عتق رقبةٍ مؤمنةٍ مع القُدرة، فإن عجز صام شهرين متتابعين مع القدرة، فإن عجز أطعم ستين مسكينًا طعامًا، ما تُجزئ القيمة، طعام لكلِّ واحدٍ نصف الصاع من التمر، أو من الأرز، من قوت البلد، يُعادل كيلو ونصف تقريبًا من الأطعمة التي يقتاتها الناسُ، هذا هو الواجب عليه.
أما إذا كان شكَّ في ذلك: هل طلع الفجر أو ما طلع الفجر، سمع الأذان ولكن عنده شكٌّ؛ فليس عليه شيء، إلا إذا علم أنه أطال إطالةً أدخلته في النهار، يعني: علم أنه لم ينزع حتى طلع الفجر، فهذا هو محل الكفَّارة والقضاء، أما إذا نزع في وقتٍ بعدما سمع الأذان، أو بعدما أذَّن بقليلٍ لكنه لا يعلم أنه طلع الفجر؛ لأن بعض المؤذنين يُؤذن مبكرًا، ويُؤذن بعده أناسٌ، وهم يعتمدون في آذانهم على التقويمات التي لديهم، لا أعلم في هذا الفجر
فالشيء اليسير الذي مع الأذان أو بعد الأذان بدقيقةٍ أو دقيقتين هذا الأصل فيه عدم طلوع الفجر، ولكن ينبغي للمؤمن أن يحتاط ويتقدّم في اتِّصاله بأهله، وإذا سمع الأذان نزع؛ حتى لا يقع فيما يُغضب الله .


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

